# اسلوب عمل المساح بالبحر



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (18 يونيو 2010)

• أسلــــوب عمــل المســـــاح بالبحــــــــر
الهدف
1- معرفة أسلوب عمل المساح بالبحر
2- دراسـة كيفية أسـخدام سونار المسح الجانبىقادر على
أ- العمل كمساح بالبحر
ب- أسـتخدام سونار المسح الجانبى
- أسلوب عمل المساح بالبحر :
أ- بعد الأعداد الجيد والتخطيط لعملية المسـاحة والاختيار الصائب للأجهزة والمعدات والأفراد وسفينة المسح يأتى دور العمل الفعلى فى البحر والذى يحتاج إلى مهارة عالية وحسن قيادة وتوزيع جيد للعمل .
ب- هذا ويجب أن يضع المساح نصب عينيه مدى أهمية الحفاظ على خطوط المسح مستقيمة بقدر المستطاع وأن يبذل من الوسـائل ما يمكنه من تحقيق ذلك , وهنالك عدة طرق تمكن المساح من السير على خطوط مستقيمة بحيث يحقق التغطية المطلوبة للمنطقة المراد مسحها وهذه الطرق هى :-
(1) طريقة التطابق :
تعتبر طريقة التطابق من الطرق الدقيقة فى الحفاظ على استقامة خطوط المسح فى المناطق القريبة من الساحل والأرصفة والموانى البحرية والتى تعتمد على إنشاء علامات تطابق أمامية وخلفية على الساحل ويوضع تطابق واحد فقط فى كل خط ولا توضع جميع علامات الخطوط فى آن واحد لعدم حدوث تضارب بين الخطوط ويمكن المساح فى القارب من التركيز على خط التطابق .
ويجب على المساح أن يضع فى الأعتبار بضع الملاحظات أثناء إنشاء خطوط تطابق لتوجيه قارب المسح وهى :-
( أ ) ألا تكون العلامات الأمامية لخطوط التطابق على خط الساحل مباشرة بل يجب أن تكون بعيدة بعض الشئ عن خط الساحل .
(ب) يجب تعليم نقاط العلامات الأمامية والخلفية سواء بالطلاء أو بدق علامات فى الأرض .
(جـ) يراعى حسن أختيار نوع علامات التطابق بحيث تكون مخالفة فى الشكل واللون عن خلفية الساحل بقدر الأمكان .
( د ) يفضل أستخدام علامات طويلة لسهولة تمييزها .
(هـ) يجب مراعاة تلقين الفرد الذى سيقوم بتحريك العلامات والتنبيه عليه بألا يكون هناك ميـل فى العلامات لأي جهة وأن تكون العلامات عمودية 
على الأرض ويفضل استخدام ميزان مياه إن أمكن كما يفضل أن يكون هناك وسيلة اتصال بين القارب وبين الفرد على البر.
(2) طريقة التوجيـه من البر باستخدام جهاز الثيودوليت 
( أ ) وهذه الطريقة مشابهة إلى حد ما لطريقة التطابق السابق ذكرها ولكن بدون تعليم مكان العلامات الخلفية حيث يتم تعليم صف علامات واحد وتحديد نقطة صفر جهاز الثيودوليت والزاوية التى سيتم التوجيه عليها 
ب) وتعتمد طريقة التوجيه بأستخدام جهاز الثيودوليت على مهارة عامل جهاز الثيودوليت بالإضافة الى مهارة المساح فى القارب , ويجب أن يكون هناك إتصال جيد و مستمر بينهم , وأن يكون هناك تفاهم مطلق بينهم فى تغيير خط السير الى اليمين واليسار حيث أن يمين الراصد هو يسار المساح لذا يفضل تغيير أسم اليمين واليسار بأسماء أغراض شهيرة بالموقع لعدم التضارب وسهولة العمل .

(جـ) وفى هذه الطريقة تكون خطوط سير المسح فى أتجاه الساحل وأتجاه البحر بعكس طريقة التطابق تكون خطوط سير المسح فى أتجاه الساحل .

( د ) ومن عيوب هذه الطريقة أن عامل جهاز الثيودوليت يستغرق وقت 
فى ضبط واتزان جهاز الثيودوليت كل مرة يتم فيها تغيير الخط بعكس طريقة التطابق حيث أن تغيير العلامات لا يستغرق أى وقت .

(3) طريقة التوجيه بأستخدام شبكة مسافات أو زوايا :
التوجيه بشبكة مسافات التوجيه بشبكة اتجاهات
بأستخدام ترانسبوندر بأستخدام جهاز ثيودوليت
عند أستخدام أى من هذه الطريقتان سواء التوجيه بالمسافات أو بالاتجاهات فأنه يلزم التخطيط المسبق الجيد لمعرفة خطوط الزوايا والمسافات التى سيتم التوجيه عليها مع الوضع فى الأعتبار أنه فى حالة التوجيه على مسافات تكون خطوط المسح على شكل قوس من دائرة , وفى حالة التوجيه على زوايا تكون المسافة بين الخطوط غير متساوية على مسـار الخط حيث تضيق المسافة كلما أتجه القارب نحو السـاحل
(4) التوجيه على الشماليات أو الشرقيات :
يمكن للمساح أن يوجه سفينته على خطوط
الشماليات أو الشرقيات على جهاز dgps
بأن يخطط لهذا مسبقآ ويحدد الخطوط التى
سيتم التوجيه عليها والمسافة بين هذه الخطوط dgps
وذلك فى حالة كون هذه الخطوط ( شماليات أو شرقيات ) شبه عمودية 
على الساحل 
وفى هذه الحالة يمكن للمساح أثناء التوجيه معرفة مقدار الانحراف خارج الخط مما يمكنه من أعادة الخط فى نفس يوم العمل وبدون الرجوع الى الكتب وانتظار توقيع الخطوط .
(5) الطريقة الأتوماتيكية :
أستخدام الطريقة الأتوماتيكية ببرنامج مساحة متخصص يحقق سهولة 
فى التخطيط والتنفيذ وكذا فى عملية إنتاج اللوحة النهائية بدرجة عالية من الدقة وفى أقصر فترة زمنية .
​


----------



## sasadanger (18 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا تسلم ايدك


----------



## Mr.Enginerooo (9 يونيو 2011)

انا فكرتك بدك تحكيلنا عن ال wIPER


----------



## هاف مون (13 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جميل مهندس ميلاد وابي استفسر عن كيفية تحديد نقاط الشرقيات والشماليات بعدة طرق اخرى غير الجي بي اس وجوجل ايرث .


----------



## ر.م علي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## محمد الشناوي20 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## ر.م علي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------

